# What do you seed pasture with?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm having a guy with a tractor brush hog one of our fields to get it ready for the goats, and I wonder what you use as seed for pasture? Mine has been totally neglected for at least 6 years, and previously had cows or horses on it...
I will have my Nigies and American guinea hogs. I've heard good things about white clover... any thoughts?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I will try & find the website I used to make the choice but we decided to mix White Clover & Hairy Vetch.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is one of the sites I used http://www.luresext.edu/goats/training/pastures.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just buy a horse pasture mix.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Contact your local extension service and see what types of grasses/clovers do well in your area. Have a soil test. I'm doing that now. I have looked around for someone to come and renovate my pastures. Unfortunately, I'm not able to accomodate the large equipment most farms around here use. I have to find a smaller guy, with smaller equipment. Still searching, if anyone knows anyone in PA.


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Why brush hog it? That is what goats are for!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

honeymeadows said:


> Why brush hog it? That is what goats are for!


 That's what I was thinking. Just have the guy cut a few trails and let them have at it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Also - do you plan on turning it over a few times? Will you need a cover crop? Do you have an ag dept for WA colleges you could call?

HTH,


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you do brush hog it, I would definately have them save some of the blackberry, thimble and salmon berry plants. Cut the lower limbs of Maple trees and wrap them in chicken wire. The leaves that fall won't hurt them. Only the ones on branches that get blown off. Western Hawthorne is a good one to save, they love it and it stands up to heavy grazing as long as the trunk is protected. The mother tree will send out suckers for them to eat. Same with Red and Blue Elderberry. In my pasture I use a good deer browse mix and add chicory, 7 top turnips, Birdsfoot Trefoil, barley, Australian winter peas, kale, and garlic chives. False Dandylions and Camomile is allowed to stay. Since I have a seasonal stream and a flooded area I putting miniature Cattails, Katniss, Giant and common Camas, Skunk Cabbage, Water Cress, Willow brush, swamp Ash, and ***** willows. This is a work in progress. This next year I am starting and planting blackberry, raspberry, Thimbleberry, grapes, etc. These can all be protected until fall and then grazed flat and still come back the next year. Many many plants out there to use for goats. The boys have a Devils Club plant where it is out of the way in case of stones. Gotta watch that sucker though, it tries to take over and I swear it can throw it's thorns at you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:ROFL:***** willows? Oh what they won't let you write. Okay kitty willows


----------

